# VA and surrounding area BBQ August 1st



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

****This will now happen on Saturday August 1st, 12:00 at my house.****


So the BBQ I had planned for this Saturday fizzled out for one reason or another, but I would still like to have some kind of get together in the area over the summer. 

For now can people let me know what dates they might have available, at that point once we get a few replies can try to set a date that works for a good number of us that are in the area. 

These are the dates I currently have free:

July 25th
August 1st
August 29th
September 5th

So, all the guys in VA, MD, WV, etc. let me know what dates you have free and lets try to get something organized. There are always events out on the West coast, but rarely any up around VA despite how many members are in the vicinity. Hopefully we can get something figured out.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*

Coppertone: July 25th


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*

July 25th!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*

Bump for awareness.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*



Coppertone said:


> Bump for awareness.


70+ views and only 2 replies is a little disappointing! I am sure there are plenty of members up in this area and we all rarely get together.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*

This is exactly how it is in NJ sadly.


----------



## GravityDrNo (Oct 23, 2014)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*

Just saw this and unfortunately my schedule doesn't fit with most dates:

July 25th-I will be cooking at a BBQ competition 
August 1st- Downhill skateboard race in NY
August 29th- Open
September 5th- Possible party date for my BD

Other than that...I'm in!


----------



## maggie-g (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*

some time in august for me.


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*

August 1 
August 29


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*

I will also add August 1st to my list as being available.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*

I can do August 1st. See you then


----------



## maggie-g (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*

august 1st should work for me.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*

OK, so far it looks like August 1st is going to work for the majority of people. I will update the first post.

OK, I won't update the first post... 

August 1st
12-onwards
My place
BBQ 

If you can bring anything please post in here so I can get an idea of what to expect. I am fine to cook and will likely throw some hot dogs/burgers on the grill. If I get time might also try to get some pulled pork ready and/or smoked ribs.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*

Coppertone can do August 1st and I will bring burgers/buns....


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*



Coppertone said:


> Coppertone can do August 1st and I will bring burgers/buns....


Great. Also, if you still need to park your truck at my place that offer is still there.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*

Great to hear as I may just need to do exactly just that lol...


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*



naiku said:


> OK, so far it looks like August 1st is going to work for the majority of people. I will update the first post.
> 
> OK, I won't update the first post...
> 
> ...


I will be bringing fruit salad for us to enjoy!


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*

Can I come?  I'm in the Williamsburg area


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*

hey there.

I live in Virginia beach. where abouts are you at naiku? august 1 might work for me.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*



I800C0LLECT said:


> Can I come?  I'm in the Williamsburg area


Sure thing! I am actually going to be down in Williamsburg for a couple days in 2 weeks. 



req said:


> I live in Virginia beach. where abouts are you at naiku? august 1 might work for me.


Hey, I am about 10 minutes from the Skyline Drive entrance in Front Royal. Or about 45 minutes from Tintbox house in Warrenton. Met you briefly there a couple years ago.


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*

Cant make Aug 1 but if you ever have another one later on down the road, sounds like a good time. I frequent the DC area several times a year..


----------



## GravityDrNo (Oct 23, 2014)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*

Too bad I will miss this one....will be in New York.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*

Have fun guys! I won't be able to do make it that week-end. Summer is just too busy!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*

So what city is this near?


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Front Royal.

I think I can do the first. Is there a list of stuff that is needed? Napkins, cutlary, etc?


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*



BigAl205 said:


> So what city is this near?





Weightless said:


> Front Royal.
> 
> I think I can do the first. Is there a list of stuff that is needed? Napkins, cutlary, etc?


Yep, about 10 minutes outside of Front Royal. Next time I am on my computer I will start making a list of who is coming and bringing what.


----------



## jackies (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*

Hi!
I'm something of a new member here, and would be glad to meet up.
Can I come too?
:surprised:


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*

I need to get my windows tinted down that way- and visit several friends I haven't seen... I might be able to attend if it's late enough in the summer.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*



jackies said:


> Hi!
> I'm something of a new member here, and would be glad to meet up.
> Can I come too?
> :surprised:


Sure, absolutely welcome to come. 



turbo5upra said:


> I need to get my windows tinted down that way- and visit several friends I haven't seen... I might be able to attend if it's late enough in the summer.


Hope you can make it down, must be about 2 years since I met you at Mike's place.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*

Alright, so about 3 weeks to go until this, figure I should make some sort of list of who is coming. Feel free to quote, add your name, vehicle etc. 

So far this is who I know:

Naiku - Ian - A4 Wagon - Hot Dogs, Pulled Pork
Probillygun - Billy - FJ Cruiser - Fruit Salad
Coppertone - Benjamin - Subaru Legacy - Burgers / Buns
TheDavel - Dave - Jetta wagon? 
Maggie-G
I800C0LLECT
Weightless
Jackies

Maybe's:
Req - Andy - VW Golf 
turbo5upra - Brian - Nissan Sentra? 

I believe that is everyone who has replied so far. Feel free to add details, names, vehicles, let me know what you can bring etc. PM me if you don't already have my address. 

Fingers crossed this one is more successful than my last attempt!! If it falls through, I am simply going to sit on the deck drinking beer and burning hot dogs.


----------



## maggie-g (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*

maggie-g - Bob - Impreza hatch - ?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*

Lol even if no one else shows up, I will be there with my Jersey burgers and buns. We can at least share war stories about car audio.


----------



## jackies (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*

Edit:
Jackies - Ivan - Lexus LS430 - Makers Mark, Coke, Ice.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*



Coppertone said:


> Lol even if no one else shows up, I will be there with my Jersey burgers and buns. We can at least share war stories about car audio.


Works for me :laugh:



jackies said:


> Makers Mark, Coke, Ice.


Haha :laugh::laugh: 

Updated a little:

Naiku - Ian - A4 Wagon - Hot Dogs, Pulled Pork
Probillygun - Billy - FJ Cruiser - Fruit Salad
Coppertone - Benjamin - Subaru Legacy - Burgers / Buns
TheDavel - Dave - Jetta wagon? 
Maggie-G - Bob - Impreza Hatch
I800C0LLECT
Weightless
Jackies - Ivan - Lexus LS430 - Drinks

Maybe's:
Req - Andy - VW Golf 
turbo5upra - Brian - Nissan Sentra?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*



naiku said:


> Works for me :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks but no thanks on the Sentra lol. Would hope it's in the sc300 but the venza will do. 

Jersey burgers? Is that something you pick up off the median on the way?


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*

BigAl205-Alan- Honda Element- I'll bring cash


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*

Mystery CarAudioCelebrity in the works-


----------



## maggie-g (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*



TheDavel said:


> Mystery CarAudioCelebrity in the works-


https://youtu.be/cphNpqKpKc4


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*

Lol, no Jersey burgers mean I pick them up in NJ and bring them down with me.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*

Updated:

Naiku - Ian - A4 Wagon - Hot Dogs, Pulled Pork
Probillygun - Billy - FJ Cruiser - Fruit Salad
Coppertone - Benjamin - Subaru Legacy - Burgers / Buns
TheDavel - Dave - Jetta wagon? 
Maggie-G - Bob - Impreza Hatch
I800C0LLECT
Weightless
Jackies - Ivan - Lexus LS430 - Drinks
BigAl205-Alan- Honda Element- I'll bring cash

Maybe's:
Req - Andy - VW Golf 
turbo5upra - Brian - SC300 or Venza



TheDavel said:


> Mystery CarAudioCelebrity in the works-


:surprised: can we get a clue?


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*



naiku said:


> :surprised: can we get a clue?


He's into car audio


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*

^^^. Lol, ok that was fair.....


----------



## maggie-g (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*



BigAl205 said:


> He's into car audio


and he is a legit celebrity. Chances are, you have seen his face and have heard his voice.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*



BigAl205 said:


> He's into car audio


Haha :laugh: In all honesty though I have next to no knowledge of any car audio celebrities outside of names I occasionally see on here.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*

It's Justin Beiber!


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*



claydo said:


> It's Justin Beiber!


That would cause me quite a dilemma... cancel the BBQ because the guy appears to be a giant douche, or consider charging all the idiots who think he is great to come and say hello.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*

I was just thinking aloud......him and bob are mighty close......


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*

3 weeks bump.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*

Wow, just getting my internet back to be able to respond to this...


----------



## maggie-g (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*

very excited for this event. Wife wasnt happy when I broke the news but tough sh!t


----------



## jackies (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*

#wivesagainstdiymobileaudio


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*



maggie-g said:


> very excited for this event. Wife wasnt happy when I broke the news but tough sh!t





jackies said:


> #wivesagainstdiymobileaudio


:laugh: I can never tell if my wife gets annoyed or is fine with me having a hobby. One of these days I am planning to scrape together a budget system for her vehicle though.


----------



## Slusbe (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*

Man I would absolutely love to go to the meetup if I can manage it. It is a major IF for me though since I work weekends until about 2pm. 

Since I'd be coming from McLean that'd put me there at 3pm at best. More likely 4pm. Worth it?


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*

I think it depends on how late people are staying, I imagine people would be there until at least 6pm though assuming the day is going well?


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*

naiku, what was the final date that was set for this event?

you should contact a moderator and see if they can put the date in the title and maybe edit the first post.


----------



## RandyJ75 (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*

Right now, any of those dates work for me. 


Let me know what you would like me to bring.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*



req said:


> naiku, what was the final date that was set for this event?
> 
> you should contact a moderator and see if they can put the date in the title and maybe edit the first post.


August 1st, and you are right. I will contact one now. Thanks for the reminder.



RandyJ75 said:


> Right now, any of those dates work for me.
> 
> 
> Let me know what you would like me to bring.


Yourself  and, really anything you feel like bringing.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*

I have reservation set at the Hampton in Woodstock. I hope it's a decent location.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*



BigAl205 said:


> I have reservation set at the Hampton in Woodstock. I hope it's a decent location.


I think that hotel is about 45 minutes drive from me, there is one closer if you wanted to move it, search for the hotel at 9800 Winchester Rd, Front Royal, VA 22630

That's only about 15-20 minutes from my house, where are you coming from?


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*

Do we need to start a "things to bring list"?


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*



TheDavel said:


> Do we need to start a "things to bring list"?


Yes, this was the latest that I had:

Naiku - Ian - A4 Wagon - Hot Dogs, Pulled Pork
Probillygun - Billy - FJ Cruiser - Fruit Salad
Coppertone - Benjamin - Subaru Legacy - Burgers / Buns
TheDavel - Dave - Jetta wagon? 
Maggie-G - Bob - Impreza Hatch
I800C0LLECT
Weightless
Jackies - Ivan - Lexus LS430 - Drinks
BigAl205-Alan- Honda Element- I'll bring cash
RandyJ75

Maybe's:
Req - Andy - VW Golf 
turbo5upra - Brian - SC300 or Venza
Slusbe

Looking at that I think we are pretty well covered for food and drinks, maybe if someone wants to bring some kind of desert, cookies, something like that? and then it looks like plates, utensils are about the only thing I see missing. 

Feel free to copy/edit the list if you are planning on bringing anything. I did also PM a mod and asked the thread title and first post to be changed. Hopefully that gets done today.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*



naiku said:


> I think that hotel is about 45 minutes drive from me, there is one closer if you wanted to move it, search for the hotel at 9800 Winchester Rd, Front Royal, VA 22630
> 
> That's only about 15-20 minutes from my house, where are you coming from?


I looked at that one, but just judging by the pics, Woodstock seems to have more updated rooms. Looks like I'll be coming up I-81


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*



BigAl205 said:


> I looked at that one, but just judging by the pics, Woodstock seems to have more updated rooms. Looks like I'll be coming up I-81


Ah OK, that's understandable. There is a newer hotel further along 522, but at that point you would be barely any closer than the one you already have booked.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: VA and surrounding area BBQ*

Hmmm, the Woodstock one also seems like more to my taste. I'm going to book that for Friday so that I'm nice and relaxed come Saturday. Plus I'll have a place to store the burgers for the meet on Saturday, unless the mini fridge is really mini lol..


----------



## maggie-g (Aug 20, 2014)

Ill bring the demo CDs


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

maggie-g said:


> Ill bring the demo CDs


That reminds me I keep wanting to put half a dozen or so songs on a USB stick to demo other peoples systems with. If (and it's a big IF) I get my garage cleaned up enough I will put something in there we can have music playing on.


----------



## maggie-g (Aug 20, 2014)

naiku said:


> That reminds me I keep wanting to put half a dozen or so songs on a USB stick to demo other peoples systems with. If (and it's a big IF) I get my garage cleaned up enough I will put something in there we can have music playing on.



I guess you can count my car out then for your test. No way to play USB.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

maggie-g said:


> I guess you can count my car out then for your test. No way to play USB.


That's OK, I can't play any demo CD's in mine, no CD player  

You do bring up a point though, I might see if I have any blank CD's floating around that I can copy some stuff onto instead for anyone that can't play via USB. Especially as I want to listen to yours since you have an MS8 as well and run no center.


----------



## maggie-g (Aug 20, 2014)

ill bring a laptop with the files too.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

If anybody wants me to demo any fabrication related processes, let me know...


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Very kind of you to make that offer Dave as I'm sure there will be several people there who will take you up on that.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

TheDavel said:


> If anybody wants me to demo any fabrication related processes, let me know...


That would be pretty cool, I have a reasonable amount of work space in the garage that if I clear off you can set up on for anything like this.


----------



## maggie-g (Aug 20, 2014)

This event better not be cancelled. I am very much looking forward to this event. Im just going to say now that I will be showing up to Ian's house no matter what.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

Alright...I was more of a maybe, now I got my schedule cleared for this! Now I just have to get the ok from the wife. I have a 2013 Jetta and hoping to get Audio Frog installed in time for this...even if it's roughed in :>


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I will be there no matter what. I may not have my Legacy as it's been sold off to the wife ( long story ) but I'll have my Ram ...


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

maggie-g said:


> This event better not be cancelled. I am very much looking forward to this event. Im just going to say now that I will be showing up to Ian's house no matter what.


Fine with me, I already decided if no one shows up i will BBQ something to eat. Drink some beer. Then get in the car, listen to music, switch to passenger seat, talk to myself with constructive criticism, switch back, nod my head in agreement. Move to trunk. Fidget around. Repeat. 



I800C0LLECT said:


> Alright...I was more of a maybe, now I got my schedule cleared for this! Now I just have to get the ok from the wife. I have a 2013 Jetta and hoping to get Audio Frog installed in time for this...even if it's roughed in :>


Awesome, *if you don't already have my address shoot me a PM. That goes for anyone planning to attend. *

I thought of something we might need this morning, a table (and maybe chairs?). I have a small round table on the back deck and I think about 8 chairs. If anyone has a fold out type table they could bring it may be handy to set up some of the food/drinks on.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Coppertone said:


> Well I will be there no matter what. I may not have my Legacy as it's been sold off to the wife ( long story ) but I'll have my Ram ...


Not cool Ben, not cool... I desperately wanted to hear the soothing sounds of that Gladens rumble. 



I800C0LLECT said:


> Alright...I was more of a maybe, now I got my schedule cleared for this! Now I just have to get the ok from the wife. I have a 2013 Jetta and hoping to get Audio Frog installed in time for this...even if it's roughed in :>



Woohoo! Another 2013 Jetta!!! Someone else I can complain too!!


----------



## greydmv (Sep 12, 2014)

To bad I have to miss this, I am on call and wouldnt get away with a 3 hour drive into the office if called in. :-(

Have fun guys.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

TheDavel said:


> Woohoo! Another 2013 Jetta!!! Someone else I can complain too!!




score!!

btw. I hate VW interior plastic and panel clips.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Count me in on this meet, I'll being some stuff!


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

GLN305 said:


> Count me in on this meet, I'll being some stuff!


Added.

Naiku - Ian - A4 Wagon - Hot Dogs, Pulled Pork
Probillygun - Billy - FJ Cruiser - Fruit Salad
Coppertone - Benjamin - Subaru Legacy - Burgers / Buns
TheDavel - Dave - Jetta wagon? 
Maggie-G - Bob - Impreza Hatch
I800C0LLECT
Weightless
Jackies - Ivan - Lexus LS430 - Drinks
BigAl205-Alan- Honda Element- I'll bring cash
RandyJ75
GLN305 - Bringing some stuff.

Maybe's:
Req - Andy - VW Golf 
turbo5upra - Brian - SC300 or Venza
Slusbe


----------



## Slusbe (Jun 27, 2006)

Unfortunately I'm still very much a MAYBE. I won't know until a few days beforehand.



Coppertone said:


> Well I will be there no matter what. I may not have my Legacy as it's been sold off to the wife ( long story ) but I'll have my Ram ...


Aw dang, I was actually excited when I saw that you had a Legacy. I picked up a 2006 LGT a few months ago. Since I'm still deciding what to do with my own car, I was looking forward to seeing/hearing what someone else had done with theirs. Oh well.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

naiku said:


> Added.
> 
> Naiku - Ian - A4 Wagon - Hot Dogs, Pulled Pork
> Probillygun - Billy - FJ Cruiser - Fruit Salad
> ...



What kinda stuff are we in need of for the meet, food-wise?


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

GLN305 said:


> What kinda stuff are we in need of for the meet, food-wise?


At the moment I think we have:

Hot Dogs + Buns
Pulled Pork + Buns
Burgers + Buns
Fruit Salad 
Drinks

I would say if you can grab something sweet? cookies? something along those lines. Realistically though anything you can think of just update the list. Thanks.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

so. 

august 1st I have to drive to flordia for family stuff. plus I don't have any amps, dsp, or subs installed due to being rear-ended last month and having the car repainted and repaired AGAIN.

theres no way ill be able to make it guys 

have fun, maybe next time.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

naiku said:


> At the moment I think we have:
> 
> Hot Dogs + Buns
> Pulled Pork + Buns
> ...


I'll bring some sweets... cant say they'll make it because I have big issues being in proxy to sweets, but I'll do my best to bring some items.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

req said:


> so.
> 
> august 1st I have to drive to flordia for family stuff. plus I don't have any amps, dsp, or subs installed due to being rear-ended last month and having the car repainted and repaired AGAIN.
> 
> ...


Sucks about your car, hopefully it's back up and running again soon! 



TheDavel said:


> I'll bring some sweets... cant say they'll make it because I have big issues being in proxy to sweets, but I'll do my best to bring some items.


Haha this is exactly why I am not buying any sweets!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

naiku said:


> At the moment I think we have:
> 
> Hot Dogs + Buns
> Pulled Pork + Buns
> ...



Fat man can handle sweets....oh, I got this!


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

So excited that Glenn is coming!!


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

TheDavel said:


> So excited that Glenn is coming!!


I am excited anyone is coming :laugh:

Might take you up on some fab lessons, or at least getting some input on some idea's I keep toying with.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

TheDavel said:


> So excited that Glenn is coming!!


No bro hugs allowed man, don't want you getting turned on by my moobs!


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

GLN305 said:


> No bro hugs allowed man, don't want you getting turned on by my moobs!


I love a good set of moobs!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok now you guys are starting to scare me lol....


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Be afraid.......be very, very afraid.....

Dammit guys..........al, glenn, bob, and dave.......yall got me wanting to come up........but the cobalt isn't display ready.....and I'm saving for the raping of my wallet at Disney world in october.......


----------



## toysoldier3646 (Jan 25, 2010)

was just talking the Dave about this. I'm gonna try to make it out with my Sportwagen work permitting


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

toysoldier3646 said:


> was just talking the Dave about this. I'm gonna try to make it out with my Sportwagen work permitting


Awesome, hope you can make it.

*1 week to go, if you do not have my address already shoot me a PM. *


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Really am looking forward to this, I need a SQ fix lol...


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

claydo said:


> Be afraid.......be very, very afraid.....
> 
> Dammit guys..........al, glenn, bob, and dave.......yall got me wanting to come up........but the cobalt isn't display ready.....and I'm saving for the raping of my wallet at Disney world in october.......


My car isn't even a little where I want it, just come up!



toysoldier3646 said:


> was just talking the Dave about this. I'm gonna try to make it out with my Sportwagen work permitting



It'd be cool to have your car and my car there!!! The lifted vs lowered debate...


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

TheDavel said:


> The lifted vs lowered debate...


There is nothing to debate, lowered everytime  Although I hate coming across road kill, speed bumps etc. :laugh:


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

naiku said:


> There is nothing to debate, lowered everytime  Although I hate coming across road kill, speed bumps etc. :laugh:


I agree, I was joking with TJ last night about how good his looks lowered and about how my stock one looks like an audi allroad... if DC allowed for it, I would drop it a little bit.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well gents, we are looking at one week till we PARTAY lol.


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

A friend of mine (Greg) will be following me to the GTG with his Toyota Tundra with a very cool old school Rockford install. He'll be bringing Ho Bo baked beans for us. So add him to the list please. Thanks


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

I'll be making a grand prize for the event. Bring your A game ladies! Or I guess Bill will just get more of the crap I make to clutter up his home-


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

probillygun said:


> So add him to the list please. Thanks


Done.

Naiku - Ian - A4 Wagon - Hot Dogs, Pulled Pork
Probillygun - Billy - FJ Cruiser - Fruit Salad
Coppertone - Benjamin - Subaru Legacy - Burgers / Buns
TheDavel - Dave - Jetta wagon? 
Maggie-G - Bob - Impreza Hatch
I800C0LLECT
Weightless
Jackies - Ivan - Lexus LS430 - Drinks
BigAl205-Alan- Honda Element- I'll bring cash
RandyJ75
GLN305 - Bringing some stuff.
Greg - Toyota Tundra - HoBo beans 



TheDavel said:


> I'll be making a grand prize for the event. Bring your A game ladies! Or I guess Bill will just get more of the crap I make to clutter up his home-


If no one wins it, I am going to hang it on the garage wall. I saw the work in progress on IG, and need some more decoration for the garage walls.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

TheDavel said:


> I'll be making a grand prize for the event. Bring your A game ladies! Or I guess Bill will just get more of the crap I make to clutter up his home-


Ooooh...make me something!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

It looks like RandyJ75 and I will be riding together. I'm still in for the burgers and buns and can't wait to get this started...


----------



## maggie-g (Aug 20, 2014)

TheDavel said:


> I'll be making a grand prize for the event. Bring your A game ladies! Or I guess Bill will just get more of the crap I make to clutter up his home-



what is the contest? who is the judge?


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Details will be made up by me, when I make them up. That's how official sanctioned events go right? 

It'll be a two part vote/talley... Details sometime in the distant future!?!?


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

TheDavel said:


> Details will be made up by me, when I make them up. That's how official sanctioned events go right?
> 
> It'll be a two part vote/talley... Details sometime in the distant future!?!?


Perfect :laugh::laugh:

I think a few people who have said they are coming do not yet have my address, if you still need it shoot me over a PM.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Welcome to Tuesday bump....


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Let's get excited for this meet!


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

TheDavel said:


> Let's get excited for this meet!


Saw this coming together on Instagram, looks great. Really looking forward to Saturday. Got a few things to sort out around the house and pick up before then, but should be fine by Saturday.

FYI - The numbers on my mailbox are kind of faded, I may or may not get them replaced before Saturday.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

No worries as I will just pretend you owe me money, that way I will definitely find you hahahahaha.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

I've been thinking about how I'd like to "judge" this, and I use that term loosely. I think I will make it a 4 part judging... I will evaluate each vehicle based on sound (I'll play the same 3 tracks in each car), installation aesthetics/execution, and what I'll call the "Dave factor"... which is dynamics, staging, impact, at a higher then your typical SQ volume... this will be a track of your choosing, I just want you to impress me and show me what makes you smile. The 4th part will be the vote from each of you on your favorite car... I will tally everything and declare the "winner". That person will get my little award and a "care package".

Let me know if I need to explain anything in more detail.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

naiku said:


> Saw this coming together on Instagram, looks great. Really looking forward to Saturday. Got a few things to sort out around the house and pick up before then, but should be fine by Saturday.
> 
> FYI - The numbers on my mailbox are kind of faded, I may or may not get them replaced before Saturday.


I can get there early and we can put up a massive 7.5" by 11" EAS banner to draw attention to your house... just a thought-

It would be cool to get group photos in front of it and maybe car photos too!!

Who's good with a camera??? Hint, hint, Bob-


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

TheDavel said:


> I've been thinking about how I'd like to "judge" this, and I use that term loosely. I think I will make it a 4 part judging... I will evaluate each vehicle based on sound (I'll play the same 3 tracks in each car), installation aesthetics/execution, and what I'll call the "Dave factor"... which is dynamics, staging, impact, at a higher then your typical SQ volume... this will be a track of your choosing, I just want you to impress me and show me what makes you smile. The 4th part will be the vote from each of you on your favorite car... I will tally everything and declare the "winner". That person will get my little award and a "care package".
> 
> Let me know if I need to explain anything in more detail.


This sounds perfect, and should be fairly simple to keep track of. 




TheDavel said:


> I can get there early and we can put up a massive 7.5" by 11" EAS banner to draw attention to your house... just a thought-
> 
> It would be cool to get group photos in front of it and maybe car photos too!!
> 
> Who's good with a camera??? Hint, hint, Bob-


The banner sounds like a great idea, I think most people are aiming to get here around noon. So if you want to aim to get here around 11am that should work nicely. Send me a text when you leave your place and I am can make sure I am home.

And then you can leave the banner so that I can hangit in the garage. Although if it's 7.5' x 11' I don't know exactly where I would hang it!! :laugh:

I have a pretty decent camera, it's a Nikon D3200 so can use that to get some pics as well.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

naiku said:


> Send me a text when you leave your place and I am can make sure I am home.
> 
> And then you can leave the banner so that I can hangit in the garage. Although if it's 7.5' x 11' I don't know exactly where I would hang it!! :laugh:
> 
> I have a pretty decent camera, it's a Nikon D3200 so can use that to get some pics as well.


Sounds good all around. Things will come together, they always do-


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)




----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I wish I could make this, sounds like you guys are going to have a blast.
Soon enough these will be as big as Jason's in NC and Erin's in Ala.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

chefhow said:


> I wish I could make this, sounds like you guys are going to have a blast.
> Soon enough these will be as big as Jason's in NC and Erin's in Ala.


When I get back from my little 8 month work trip... I will be hosting a big event with lots of freebies... I will have 8 months of not fabricating anything and will need to go crazy for a little bit to get my mind right... Hopefully by then we can have our IASCA judges trained within the group and we can make this an official event... 

Anyone want me to reach out to Moe at IASCA and see if he will allow this to be another single point event? It's about $75 to setup...


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

TheDavel said:


> Hopefully by then we can have our IASCA judges trained within the group and we can make this an official event...
> 
> Anyone want me to reach out to Moe at IASCA and see if he will allow this to be another single point event? It's about $75 to setup...



Just so you know we have a few IASCA judges in the area.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

chefhow said:


> Just so you know we have a few IASCA judges in the area.


I am aware, but it seems like "our little group" doesn't draw their attention or reach out to them... Steve (CaptainObvious) and I were going to do it and I spoke to a few locals from shops that also wanted to attend, as well as some members here... but I dropped the ball on making it happen... I contacted Moe before Spring Break Nationals, and failed to follow up with him. I'll call him now...

Maybe I can get him to come up and do the training within the next month... short notice, I know... but maybe


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

chefhow said:


> Just so you know we have a few IASCA judges in the area.


Do you have anyone in mind? I spoke with Kim at IASCA and she didn't think there was anyone that could do it this short of notice...

Either way, I am trying to get us booked for training in the area in April.


----------



## jackies (Jan 14, 2010)

Cool beans, I will see if I don't forget the camera.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I would but I have company in from out of town and cant take a day away.
On a couple of days I dont think anyone can.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Getting excited for this weekend, even though I have made 0 preparations and am simply hoping to get my car back in time!! 

Looking forward to meeting a bunch of you. Also, I noticed today the road sign at the end of my street is missing, just turn at the bridge opposite the church.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

Take me off the list 

Scheduling conflict with kids needing to be two different places because of sports.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

I800C0LLECT said:


> Take me off the list
> 
> Scheduling conflict with kids needing to be two different places because of sports.


That sucks!! 



Naiku - Ian - A4 Wagon - Hot Dogs, Pulled Pork
Probillygun - Billy - FJ Cruiser - Fruit Salad
Coppertone - Benjamin - Subaru Legacy - Burgers / Buns
TheDavel - Dave - Jetta wagon? 
Maggie-G - Bob - Impreza Hatch
Weightless
Jackies - Ivan - Lexus LS430 - Drinks
BigAl205-Alan- Honda Element- I'll bring cash
RandyJ75
GLN305 - Bringing some stuff.
Greg - Toyota Tundra - HoBo beans


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok no one is allowed to bow out of this here forth lol. At this rate we will be down to 4 people and a rake dressed as a person.


----------



## maggie-g (Aug 20, 2014)

im still in. hopefully i will have enough time to clean the car up a bit, but either way, im showing.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

chefhow said:


> I would but I have company in from out of town and cant take a day away.
> On a couple of days I dont think anyone can.


That's too bad, Howard...we haven't talked in forever. I hope all is going well.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

BTW, I'm hoping to be in town by 4pm Friday. Anybody up for a pre-meet meet?


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

maggie-g said:


> im still in. hopefully i will have enough time to clean the car up a bit, but either way, im showing.


I am not even a little concerned about my kraut can. If it gets cleaned, it'll only show the shortcomings of the shady shops in DC.



BigAl205 said:


> BTW, I'm hoping to be in town by 4pm Friday. Anybody up for a pre-meet meet?


I'm not close to where you'll be staying at all, but I'd be down to try and figure something out.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

BigAl205 said:


> BTW, I'm hoping to be in town by 4pm Friday. Anybody up for a pre-meet meet?


If no one else is around, feel free to come up to the house. My wife will be at work, so I will be home with the kids. But you are more than welcome to come hang out for a while.


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

chefhow said:


> Just so you know we have a few IASCA judges in the area.


I was really hoping you'd make it Howard. Also, was looking for you at Fresh Designs last weekend... Where you been?

I'd love to get another set of IASCA ears on my ride at the GTG if possible. If at least 4 of us chipped in $20 each it should cover it as an IASCA 1 x event. Or all of us $10 each? To late to get a judge
?


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

TheDavel said:


> I've been thinking about how I'd like to "judge" this, and I use that term loosely. I think I will make it a 4 part judging... I will evaluate each vehicle based on sound (I'll play the same 3 tracks in each car), installation aesthetics/execution, and what I'll call the "Dave factor"... which is dynamics, staging, impact, at a higher then your typical SQ volume... this will be a track of your choosing, I just want you to impress me and show me what makes you smile. The 4th part will be the vote from each of you on your favorite car... I will tally everything and declare the "winner". That person will get my little award and a "care package".
> 
> Let me know if I need to explain anything in more detail.


ummmmm, Can I make some special adjustments to my system before you play mine at "Super Dave" level?


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

probillygun said:


> ummmmm, Can I make some special adjustments to my system before you play mine at "Super Dave" level?


It's harder than I thought trying to find a song to play at "Super Dave" levels. 

Also, Dave - Will the 3 tracks you have to play be on a USB drive at all? I have no CD player.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Had some family issues come up I've been dealing with and schedule has been crazy.
I had every intention of being at Doug's, just couldn't manage to get there.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

naiku said:


> It's harder than I thought trying to find a song to play at "Super Dave" levels.
> 
> Also, Dave - Will the 3 tracks you have to play be on a USB drive at all? I have no CD player.



I'll just use 3 songs off the demo disc that Steve made us, that'll keep us all on virtually the same field. Did you happen to put that disc on your player in your car yet?

If not, I'll try to get that on a thumb drive before Saturday... :blush:


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

TheDavel said:


> I'll just use 3 songs off the demo disc that Steve made us, that'll keep us all on virtually the same field. Did you happen to put that disc on your player in your car yet?


Yep, if it's the disc I am thinking of I put them on the flash drive a while back.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

naiku said:


> It's harder than I thought trying to find a song to play at "Super Dave" levels.
> 
> Also, Dave - Will the 3 tracks you have to play be on a USB drive at all? I have no CD player.


Not sure about the taste of yourself or others but here's a few I use. Probably not the most dynamic either...

Blues Traveler - Hook  Love this song!

An 80's women are liberated kind of feel is Jennifer Warnes - Bird on a Wire.

I like Seven Mary Three - Water's Edge, too

I know of a few other songs that aren't common for most but I can't think of their names right now. If I'm looking for staging and separation I keep to the typical demo CD's. I like Michael Jackson stuff a lot too. What's that one where dad is banging on the kid's door in the intro...Black or White? It sounds so real!


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

I800C0LLECT said:


> Not sure about the taste of yourself or others but here's a few I use. Probably not the most dynamic either...
> 
> Blues Traveler - Hook  Love this song!
> 
> ...


Agreed on some of the Michael Jackson songs, I also like some Metallica and some live AC/DC stuff I have is pretty cool as well. I am sure I will figure something out, I have a lot to choose from (I think there are 16,000+ songs on my flash drive).


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

If anyone is interested in something in my for sale thread, I can bring it with me as well.


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...06937-eton-8s-gz-tweets-gz-4k-amp-gz-15s.html


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

GLN305 said:


> If anyone is interested in something in my for sale thread, I can bring it with me as well.
> 
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...06937-eton-8s-gz-tweets-gz-4k-amp-gz-15s.html


guy coming with me (Greg) has some brand new cdt 6 x 9s you might like, we couldnt fit them in his doors. Also I'll have him bring his used great condition JL C5 6.5"s for you to look at. No pressure at all if you're not intrested.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

metal heads at the GTG?! 

OK! I'll bring a really nice remastered cd of AC/DC Back in Black. I'll also bring my japanese mastered CD of Def Leppard and my Japanese mastered CD best of Michael Jackson. They sound great!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Rats, and here I am just bringing myself lol.


----------



## Slusbe (Jun 27, 2006)

I'll be able to make it. It remains to be seen at what time - I may actually be able to get out there around noon if I'm lucky.

Is there anything else we still need someone to bring?


----------



## RandyJ75 (Dec 4, 2006)

Coppertone said:


> Rats, and here I am just bringing myself lol.


And me!!


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Slusbe said:


> I'll be able to make it. It remains to be seen at what time - I may actually be able to get out there around noon if I'm lucky.
> 
> Is there anything else we still need someone to bring?


Awesome. 

The only thing I believe we may still need is plastic cups, utensils and paper plates. I am going to check later if I have any, but not sure that I have enough. 

When people get here, you can park pretty much anywhere except on the grass to the left of the drive as you come up it. There is only about 6' of space there before my neighbors yard.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

I have to bow out... 












April Fools


----------



## jackies (Jan 14, 2010)

Wait, it's July?


----------



## maggie-g (Aug 20, 2014)

TheDavel said:


> I have to bow out...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what a dick. Just got home from portland. Running on 2 hours of sleep. Going to clean the car now.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

maggie-g said:


> what a dick. Just got home from portland. Running on 2 hours of sleep. Going to clean the car now.


Do mine too!!


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

I should have taken the day off work today, ideally I want to clean the car, at least on the inside. Need to mow and clean the BBQ among about 100 other things I need to get done around the house.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I for one truly appreciate all that you are going through to host this. I'm really looking forward to meeting and greeting like minded audio people. Hopefully I won't talk as much as the last meet lol, and others will be able to get a word in.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Unfortunately I'm out. Had to go out of town (NC) for a two day service call and it ended up being 5 days so that messed up my week. 

I missed the last one too. 

Ill try for the next one. Have fun all!


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm bringing a canopy, is there somewhere I can park and set it up to stay out of the sun and heat?


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

Also, Ian, where is the closest car wash to your house? 
I'm coming from the North 230 miles and I cant have a filthy vehicle there just in case Dave has us do a show n shine event as well!


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

probillygun said:


> Also, Ian, where is the closest car wash to your house?
> I'm coming from the North 230 miles and I cant have a filthy vehicle there just in case Dave has us do a show n shine event as well!


Well Dave needs to wash his own damn car before he could possibly judge others on cleanliness.?


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

probillygun said:


> Also, Ian, where is the closest car wash to your house?
> I'm coming from the North 230 miles and I cant have a filthy vehicle there just in case Dave has us do a show n shine event as well!


There is one right in town, if you are coming down 81, when you get off 66 instead of turning right, head left and there is one behind Lowes. Otherwise coming through town on 55, instead of going straight at the light near the BP station, make a left and one is there. Then just go back the way you came and head towards Skyline drive and my house. Call or text me if you get stuck anywhere.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

probillygun said:


> I'm bringing a canopy, is there somewhere I can park and set it up to stay out of the sun and heat?


Yes. Plenty of space to set one up.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

If anyone can bring paper plates/napkins, or is already bringing them, can they let me know. I have plastic cups and forks, but no plates or napkins. Thanks.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Today is THE day and I'm about to leave NJ to head down there. See you folks real soon.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm awake... Time to get myself cleaned up, fed, and organized... And if I have time, wash the car too!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

naiku said:


> If anyone can bring paper plates/napkins, or is already bringing them, can they let me know. I have plastic cups and forks, but no plates or napkins. Thanks.



I'll get the napkins and plates on my way, along with some sweets.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Sorry I'm missing this! Have a blast!


----------



## maggie-g (Aug 20, 2014)

im headed out in 30 minutes.


----------



## Slusbe (Jun 27, 2006)

naiku said:


> If anyone can bring paper plates/napkins, or is already bringing them, can they let me know. I have plastic cups and forks, but no plates or napkins. Thanks.


I'm bringing plates and some more plastic cups, along with a case of water.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

This parking lot on 66 = me late&#55357;&#56876;


----------



## jackies (Jan 14, 2010)

If 66 is a parking lot, I might be delayed too...
:|


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Be there around 2, traffic sucks.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

jackies said:


> If 66 is a parking lot, I might be delayed too...
> :|


If? Hahahahaha!!!


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Great meeting and hanging with you all... Sorry I came off as judgmental-


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Just wanted to say thank you to everyone that came out. Had a great time, my wife already agreed to do it again! 

Will get some pictures up tomorrow.


----------



## maggie-g (Aug 20, 2014)

Giant thanks to Ian for being a gracious host. and having a very nice sounding vehicle. Great job all around. Great seeing familiar faces and a bunch of new ones.Cant wait to do it again!


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

Greg and I had a great time! Thanks to Ian for hosting and everyone for coming out to have a fun audio listening/demo day!


----------



## jackies (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks Ian for hosting this event, it was a pleasure to meet everybody!
Blissful weather and delicious food helped too!
I will post more pictures later, I'm on the road right now.


----------



## RandyJ75 (Dec 4, 2006)

maggie-g said:


> Giant thanks to Ian for being a gracious host. and having a very nice sounding vehicle. Great job all around. Great seeing familiar faces and a bunch of new ones.Cant wait to do it again!


Thanks Ian, I had a great time. Loooong drive. 

BTW, you have a beautiful home.

Randy


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

naiku said:


> *... Saturday August 1st, 12:00...*


Oh, there it is 

I just got home, that 11hr drive sucks. 
I want to say thanks to Ian and his family for having us...your kids are great. I really liked the sound of your system, and I especially loved the integration of the tablet.
Billy, it was nice meeting you. Seeing that box in person just wowed me, and the rest of the system was outstanding.
Ben and Randy, it was nice meeting you guys. I'll just say that Ben is nuts, and leave it at that 
Dave, it was great finally getting to meet you in person. Thanks for your input on my system, and for waht you and Mark do to promote the hobby.
Bob http://www.caraudiojunkies.com/images/smilies/****off.gif
Ivan, great to meet you. Thanks for being the official photographer  
Glenn, great to see you again, brother!
Greg, your tundra is one of the cleanest rides I've seen. Great job on the install, and it sounded wonderful.

Again, thanks for a great time, guys.


----------



## maggie-g (Aug 20, 2014)

BigAl205 said:


> Bob http://www.caraudiojunkies.com/images/smilies/****off.gif


woot woot. luv you too big man. how did you do finding a power source?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

I want to thank Ian for hosting and everyone for making the meet such a great time! There are good sounding cars all over the country and the East coast has no lack of them, that's for sure. I look forward to the next one!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

maggie-g said:


> woot woot. luv you too big man. how did you do finding a power source?


I bought a battery jump box and was able to rig something up. My dad's b-day is in a few weeks, so I know what I'm getting him


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

bummer I didn't get to meet up with you guys, my mother in law was in town with my wifes neice for the weekend. but I did have a SQ guest at my place helping rokusek build his W8 while I was entertaining an 8 year old. maybe next time


----------



## maggie-g (Aug 20, 2014)

I know there were plenty of pictures taken at this event. Any chance someone could upload a bunch?


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

I didn't take a single one


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

maggie-g said:


> I know there were plenty of pictures taken at this event. Any chance someone could upload a bunch?


I got a few with my phone, hopefully Ivan and Wade will post the pics they took later as I know both had a camera out.


























































































































































I want to thank everyone again for coming out, especially the guys who made long drives out here. It was great meeting people and listening to everyone's cars. My wife let me know when she was home that we can do it again anytime, debating trying to get something set up for October time before it get's too cold.


----------



## jackies (Jan 14, 2010)

Not quite a bunch, I have a few more crazy pictures I took, I will upload a few more most definitely.
Here's one participant who doesn't post on the forum, but was still glad to see us:


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

jackies said:


> Not quite a bunch, I have a few more crazy pictures I took, I will upload a few more most definitely.
> Here's one participant who doesn't post on the forum, but was still glad to see us:


That dog was the best part of the meet!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Looks like a good time. Dogs always add a fun dynamic to a meet. Looks like a nice place with plenty of land.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

TheDavel said:


> Great meeting and hanging with you all... Sorry I came off as judgmental-


You came off as diligent and wanting to help and inform. Judgemental...not so much. It was good hanging out!!


----------



## jackies (Jan 14, 2010)

Here's Dave showing us his latest concept superwoofer, based on tie fighter secret technology.
What the hell is an aluminum falcon?


----------



## jackies (Jan 14, 2010)

Here's a gladiator helmet that's also been adopted to work as a subwoofer:


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey, I'm not in one single photo that you guys took. What are you trying to say,that you were embarrassed of me lol. I had a fantastic time, and I know by the next meet it will be in my new car with a newer system.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Glad this was able to happen.
For those of you east of this GTG there is going to be another gathering on 8/16 in Pottsville Pa that is also an IASCA SQ comp. Lots of cars come out to Pottsville for 12Volt Daves shows, if you can make it I highly recommend it.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I already have it penciled into my calendar. I'm just looking for a really nice hotel to stay at during my time up there.


----------



## maggie-g (Aug 20, 2014)

Coppertone said:


> Hey, I'm not in one single photo that you guys took. What are you trying to say,that you were embarrassed of me lol. I had a fantastic time, and I know by the next meet it will be in my new car with a newer system.



You didnt bring a vehicle so you werent worthy of any pictures would be my guess. lol


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Coppertone said:


> Hey, I'm not in one single photo that you guys took. What are you trying to say,that you were embarrassed of me lol.


I remember some discussion about "fat" and "crazy" and to not post those photo's :laugh::laugh::laugh:



Coppertone said:


> I had a fantastic time, and I know by the next meet it will be in my new car with a newer system.


If it's an S6, I want a ride in it as well as listening to the system


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Coppertone said:


> I already have it penciled into my calendar. I'm just looking for a really nice hotel to stay at during my time up there.



Country Inn and Suites is going to be the nicest place in the immediate area. You are only about 45 minutes from Harrisburg Pa, Reading Pa and Allentown Pa for more variety.


----------



## jackies (Jan 14, 2010)

Quite frankly, I didn't take as many pictures as I should have, also we should have made a more concious effort to take group pictures and stuff, in order to have more pictures.

Here's THE GRILLMASTER


----------



## jackies (Jan 14, 2010)

Car audio junkies getting a quick fix of car audio, boys getting carbonated drinks


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Looks like it was a good time. Sorry I missed it. 

I'm definitely there next time.


----------



## jackies (Jan 14, 2010)

Toyota Tundra is marketed for arctic cold regions and comes with a built in heater:


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I was afraid the fisheye lense pics were going to be silly, but they actually turned out really cool...thanks for sharing.


----------



## jackies (Jan 14, 2010)

It's been my observation, that stupid and cool mostly go hand in hand. Like, anything cool is also usually stupid, and it's normailly something stupid that's considered cool.
Fisheye lens is a prime example of the phenomenon.
Here's one setup I thought was cool, I bet you can find any amount of people (particularly in the non-mobile-audio crowd) that'd think it's stupid to have speakers hanging on your door...


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

naiku said:


> debating trying to get something set up for October time before it get's too cold.


Oh do it! Virginia is sooo nice in October. Now that I have family travels out of the way I would love to hear some of these setups. Been exposed to mostly SPL gatherings, so can definitely learn a thing or two from you guys.


----------



## jackies (Jan 14, 2010)

Bringing a tent was definitely a great idea!


----------



## jackies (Jan 14, 2010)

Otherwise, everyone would have been hiding in the garage:


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Horray, I'm finally in (2) photos.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

You've got a nice profile


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks, I've been working out lol.


----------



## Slusbe (Jun 27, 2006)

Great meetup guys. I was really glad I finally got to make it out to something like this. And thanks to Naiku for having us. Great location, great weather, and great food all make for a fantastic time.



jackies said:


> Quite frankly, I didn't take as many pictures as I should have, also we should have made a more concious effort to take group pictures and stuff, in order to have more pictures.


Man I'm glad took as many photos as you did, which allowed me to enjoy hanging out and listening to the cars instead of focusing on trying to photograph everything. Getting that seat time in (almost) all the cars was priceless.


----------



## jackies (Jan 14, 2010)

It's true, I only got to listen to Bill's car...

BTW, which car was proclaimed to be better sounding in the end?


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

crackinhedz said:


> Oh do it! Virginia is sooo nice in October. Now that I have family travels out of the way I would love to hear some of these setups. Been exposed to mostly SPL gatherings, so can definitely learn a thing or two from you guys.


Keep your eye open for a new thread 



jackies said:


> It's true, I only got to listen to Bill's car...
> 
> BTW, which car was proclaimed to be better sounding in the end?


probillygun's FJ was the winner. 

Also, thank you for taking and posting the photos.


----------



## RandyJ75 (Dec 4, 2006)

Coppertone said:


> Horray, I'm finally in (2) photos.



I'm not in any? I did all the driving!!


----------



## RandyJ75 (Dec 4, 2006)

crackinhedz said:


> Oh do it! Virginia is sooo nice in October. Now that I have family travels out of the way I would love to hear some of these setups. Been exposed to mostly SPL gatherings, so can definitely learn a thing or two from you guys.



Getting a room and staying over next time, driving down and back was too much.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Randy lol look again as you are in several of the photos. Plus I agree it must be a room thing or else we need to drive an RV down there....


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

After hearing some cars at the event, I was "inspired" to care about getting my tune better. I've changed my xover points on my mids/mid bass. Just doing this raised my stage noticeably, made it seem deeper, wider, and made my center image more present. I'm very pleased, however my lil Voce's break up a little at high volumes around 300 hz. Time for Milles!!!!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Great to hear but hopefully your going to wait until you're back to do this lol...


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

TheDavel said:


> After hearing some cars at the event, I was "inspired" to care about getting my tune better. I've changed my xover points on my mids/mid bass. Just doing this raised my stage noticeably, made it seem deeper, wider, and made my center image more present. I'm very pleased, however my lil Voce's break up a little at high volumes around 300 hz. Time for Milles!!!!


Dave I'm running the mille 3"s I got from you at 250 Hz and up 36 DB rolloff and they do pretty well at high volume, but sometimes I think I need more...


----------



## Slusbe (Jun 27, 2006)

TheDavel said:


> After hearing some cars at the event, I was "inspired" to care about getting my tune better. I've changed my xover points on my mids/mid bass. Just doing this raised my stage noticeably, made it seem deeper, wider, and made my center image more present. I'm very pleased, however my lil Voce's break up a little at high volumes around 300 hz. Time for Milles!!!!


Did you really only lower the crossover points? Or did you mess with the time alignment as well?


----------



## Slusbe (Jun 27, 2006)

Oh by the way, some people - I think it was Dave and Glenn - expressed interest in a high-quality recording of fireworks. I managed to finally dig up where I had found the recording, rather than posting the (fairly large) file itself.

Danley Sound Labs - Tom Danley's mic recordings

There are a few different files, but the one you're looking for is the "Fireworks Finale". All the recordings are in .zip files but IIRC the audio file is actually .wav

Remember to be careful with your gain settings first time through.


----------



## jackies (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice find, thanks!
Good way to test the limits of your system!


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

Slusbe said:


> Oh by the way, some people - I think it was Dave and Glenn - expressed interest in a high-quality recording of fireworks. I managed to finally dig up where I had found the recording, rather than posting the (fairly large) file itself.
> 
> Danley Sound Labs - Tom Danley's mic recordings
> 
> ...


Thanks! I can't wait to see how my JBL 15"s do with these recordings!


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh man I'm excited about that fireworks recording!!

I so wish I could have made it...I wasn't able to play music at that point anyways though. Maybe I'll be able to shift things around to make it tot he october meet. Otherwise, I'll have to wait until late spring/summer


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Slusbe said:


> Oh by the way, some people - I think it was Dave and Glenn - expressed interest in a high-quality recording of fireworks. I managed to finally dig up where I had found the recording, rather than posting the (fairly large) file itself.
> 
> Danley Sound Labs - Tom Danley's mic recordings
> 
> ...


I did and THANK YOU!!


----------



## Slusbe (Jun 27, 2006)

My pleasure! I'll be curious to see what you guys think of the recording too. I've never played it on a system with any sort of decent subsonic output.


----------

